# Game of Thrones



## Andrew H (Apr 1, 2012)

Who is else is excited for the season two premiere of Game of Thrones tonight? I read all the books after the first season ended, it just keeps getting better!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

ME!!!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 1, 2012)

9:01pm!


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh god, today? 

Well, i'll enjoy it tomorrow then!


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 1, 2012)

JBroida said:


> ME!!!



I have my DVR set to record it. Has anyone read the books?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 1, 2012)

No television here. Is it on netflix or hulu?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 1, 2012)

I have read all the books except the newest one. Just on principle I wont read it until it comes out in paperback. It seems like its 5 years until each book comes out. This one was no different. Martin put out 3 books in other series while he left this one sit. Edited 3 others (that I know of), and also started a line of tv shows that brings you up to the newest book. And his mmorpg that is due out some time this year on the same searies. Am I seeming a little bitter?:soapbox:

I have yet to watch the hbo series, but it is checked on my netflix account, same way I have watched the True Blood series.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2012)

I am dying to see it, can't wait!!


----------



## cnochef (Apr 1, 2012)

Just watched it, great episode tonight. The Imp was in especially fine form.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2012)

The imp is the best character in the show. Too bad he is a Lannister/1%er (hehe), he should be king.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 1, 2012)

I watched the first season through cuevana before it got shutdown, don't have tv, but there has to be another source somewhere....


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 1, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I watched the first season through cuevana before it got shutdown, don't have tv, but there has to be another source somewhere....



Get a friend who has a subscription to HBO to hook you up with their HBOGO account. There's probably a bunch of people who subscribe to HBO that don't use or know that HBOGO even exists.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 1, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> The imp is the best character in the show. Too bad he is a Lannister/1%er (hehe), he should be king.



He is a fantastic character in the books and Peter Dinklage portrays him perfectly.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 2, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I watched the first season through cuevana before it got shutdown, don't have tv, but there has to be another source somewhere....



You can download and watch everything using torrents found on thepiratebay.se. You just need to download a torrent program (search utorrent).


----------



## joec (Apr 2, 2012)

The books Game of Thrones is based on is also excellent and I've recorded both the first season and last nights new show.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 2, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> He is a fantastic character in the books and Peter Dinklage portrays him perfectly.



Peter Dinklage is a great actor, have you seen a little film called The Station Agent? If not, check it out.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just started reading the books and havent seen the first season yet. Do the seasons line up directly with the books? I'm almost done with "The Hand's" tournament. -How much further does the first season go past that?


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 2, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Peter Dinklage is a great actor, have you seen a little film called The Station Agent? If not, check it out.



I haven't yet, thanks for the tip. 



Justin0505 said:


> I just started reading the books and havent seen the first season yet. Do the seasons line up directly with the books? I'm almost done with "The Hand's" tournament. -How much further does the first season go past that?



The first season was incredibly true to the book. About every 70 pages is one 1 hour episode. It starts and ends at the same points as the book. As the books get larger and take place in more areas they might have to shift things around. In the first episode of the 2nd season they showed they are willing to change up the order of scenes and some minor details.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 2, 2012)

My wife and I just started this series. We are about 4 episodes into the first season.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 2, 2012)

I freaking love Game of Thrones...feel like I've been waiting forever for Season 2, so I was pumped for last night. Such a great series.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 2, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Get a friend who has a subscription to HBO to hook you up with their HBOGO account. There's probably a bunch of people who subscribe to HBO that don't use or know that HBOGO even exists.



HBOGO is amazing. Every episode of pretty much every series they've ever made: Sopranos, The Wire, Oz, Deadwood, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Band of Brothers, and the list goes on and on and on. Plus they have all their documentaries, sports specials, movies and it is all kept up-to-date in real time.

Almost too much content to digest...I've been using that much more than my Netflix streaming lately.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 2, 2012)

Cadillac J said:


> HBOGO is amazing. Every episode of pretty much every series they've ever made: Sopranos, The Wire, Oz, Deadwood, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Band of Brothers, and the list goes on and on and on. Plus they have all their documentaries, sports specials, movies and it is all kept up-to-date in real time.
> 
> Almost too much content to digest...I've been using that much more than my Netflix streaming lately.



And if you have an xbox you can watch HBOGO on your TV through the xbox.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I came across this - http://www.valyriansteel.com/shop/swords/ice-sword-of-eddard-stark/prod_11.html.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool swords. I love how the damascus jumps in price. I just finished up with season 1 and I am surprised how well they did with it. They def. have the time line down much better than the books. Many things make sense in this order.:guillotine:


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 19, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Cool swords. I love how the damascus jumps in price. I just finished up with season 1 and I am surprised how well they did with it. They def. have the time line down much better than the books. Many things make sense in this order.:guillotine:



They are loyal to the book in the first season. In the second one they have been pretty liberal with their creative freedom, for good or for bad.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 19, 2012)

That last episode was boring as hell.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 19, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That last episode was boring as hell.



Even with the introduction of Margaery Tyrell? :spiteful:
What was interesting to me was how much they sped up the Arya / Lannister sequence. In the books it unfolds over chapters upon chapters.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Even with the introduction of Margaery Tyrell? :spiteful:
> What was interesting to me was how much they sped up the Arya / Lannister sequence. In the books it unfolds over chapters upon chapters.



Ok, so I loved that part. I suppose I want some action. I still love the show, wish I had 5 seasons to watch back to back and waste a weekend away with.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 19, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok, so I loved that part. I suppose I want some action. I still love the show, wish I had 5 seasons to watch back to back and waste a weekend away with.



There are five books you can read and waste away 2 weeks with.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 19, 2012)

if memory serves right the smallest one is over 800 pages. Its been a while since I have read them.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

I spend 10 hours a day reading emails and operating instructions, it's no wonder people don't read like they used to. Not to mention forums  I used to love reading when I worked on my feet, these days I look forward to the occasional good viewing. BTW, I don't have cable or a tv connection, I download select shows.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 20, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I spend 10 hours a day reading emails and operating instructions, it's no wonder people don't read like they used to. Not to mention forums  I used to love reading when I worked on my feet, these days I look forward to the occasional good viewing. BTW, I don't have cable or a tv connection, I download select shows.



I can understand that. Still, you might want to give the books a try. They are incredibly engrossing.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Will do Andrew, I almost bought a few two weeks ago then said to myself, "macroeconomics takes priority right now". :scared4:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 29, 2012)

Loved episode 9, plenty of action we've been missing. Can't wait till the final episode.


----------



## Andrew H (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, that episode must have cost a _fortune_. I wish the season was 16 episodes not 10.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 24, 2012)

so where can i get a gyuto made out of valyrian steel?:biggrin:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know if anyone shared this, but theres a Game of Thrones cookbook. LOL 






Article about it on Gizmodo


----------



## Customfan (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw it in b&n, seemed interesting...

By the way.. Game of Thrones rocks! Cant wait for season 3! :doublethumbsup:


----------

